# Organic chicken feed



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

Can anyone recommend an organic chicken feed that can be feed to week hold layer chicks?


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I am not sure where you are located, but I always order from countrysidenaturals.com. It is cheaper for me to pay for the shipping an order a ton than it is to go to my local co-op and get it. There feed is soy free, excellent quality.
If that's not going to work for you do you have a local Agway or feed store, sometimes they will order some in for you.


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

You may have to make your own. I use feed store crumbles.

My girls don't get anything organic until after they start laying.


----------

